
Ask HN: Does Karma really matter? - traviswingo
When reading HN, I never look at the user who posted the content and never consider how much Karma that user had at the time of posting. So it&#x27;s made me wonder, do these things have much influence at all on here?
======
sctb
There are features that become available after a relatively small amount of
karma has been accumulated (e.g. flagging, custom top color), but for story
and comment ranking it's a level playing field.

